# Voopoo Uforce T1 compatible coils ?



## Palladium65 (26/10/18)

Hey fellow Vape Gods. 

Anyone know compatibility besides voopoo coils for the Uforce T1 tank ? 

Struggling to get their N1 mesh coils here so looking for a good mesh coil that will be supported here.


----------



## lesvaches (26/10/18)

Palladium65 said:


> Hey fellow Vape Gods.
> 
> Anyone know compatibility besides voopoo coils for the Uforce T1 tank ?
> 
> Struggling to get their N1 mesh coils here so looking for a good mesh coil that will be supported here.


https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=voopoo-uforce-coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palladium65 (1/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=voopoo-uforce-coils


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

